# Waste of time!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Tried a spot tonite on the tusc river that I have been wanting to try for the last 2 years and never made it there...My buddy Cody and I fished from about 8 til 11 o clock...We had maybe 3 runs and they werent anything to get excited about, couldnt even say they were cats for sure...We were useing live chubs, cut chubs, and cut shad...I ended up landing a shoft shell turtle a little before dark and that was the only thing we landed tonite...

I would say that the spawn is in full swing, put that together with the full moon tomorrow and it made for a waste of a 20 minute drive and $5 worth of gas...I will try this spot again though, I know it has to at least hold channels cause the busch brigade left about 2 30pks of beer cans and at least that many liver, and worm containers along the bank! 

At least it was a beautiful nite to be out on the river bank! :G


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

From what I gather from the reports, I'm gathering that fishing has been slow all over ohio for cats.


----------



## CatchFeesh (May 21, 2009)

The places we usually go for them have been extremely slow, maybe a few little ones here and there.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the Tusc has been slow for about 2 weeks now for me.................the wife and i fished 6 hours saturday and got 2 small channels around 3 lbs !!!


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

wells its an hour and a half drive for me every time


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It is always slow this time of year, thats why I dont fish much at all In July.

It will pick up come mid august.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I hate cattin in july as well...But I also hate sittin around the house...Guess Ill have to get out the bass rods for a couple weeks!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking as well.... maybe a little bass fishing to hold me over.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fareweather catmen Its either catfish or its no fish


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I havent picked up the bass rod yet, and the last 2 nights ive had 2 nice flatheads to the bank that threw the hook...Pisses me off but at least im gettin some hits again, I did end up with a 4-4.5lb Flathead last nite...The nite before I had one to the net that looked to be 15-20lbs my buddy tried to scoop but missed and when i tried to turn it back to the net it threw the hook...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I would never scoop at a flathead if im the net man i set the net in water and let the guy reelin in the fish put him in. Too manny good flats has been lost buy scoopin at them. It just scares em and makes em bolt to deep water.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea.Lay the net on the river bottom and try to pull the fish over top of the net and then lift up on the net


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thats how I always net fish when I net them, I put the net in the water first and let them bring the fish to the net, He is a new cat fisher and doesnt really know what to do yet...I told him after the mishap to next time put the net in the water and let me bring the fish in the net...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah sometimes you are better off netting the fish yourself or "lipping" the flattie if you are fishing with a inexperienced net man ............my dad lost 3 nice channels at the last catfish tournament because his net man "poked" at the fish and knocked them off of the hook for him !!! 

i always do like you guys said stick the net down in the water and let the person with the fish on guide it into the net ..............i never poke or swipe at a fish with the net !!!


----------

